# Darton 2800



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

We just got in the 2800! WOW this bow is great.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Why is it when you look on the darton website the riser is camo but all the pics on bhp the risers black? Does anyone know how much this bow will be? thanks for your info....


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I just received notice that I will get my stock in this week. The bow comes in shadow black, apg camo, and black riser with camo limbs for a $20.00 up charge. The bow is $749.00.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Non Typical said:


> I just received notice that I will get my stock in this week. The bow comes in shadow black, apg camo, and black riser with camo limbs for a $20.00 up charge. The bow is $749.00.


 

thanks thats the info i've been lookin for.


----------

